#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Wundheilung: Insekten-Larven entfernen multiresistente MRSA-Bakterien >

## aerzteblatt.de

Nach der Wundreinigung sind die Larven bis zu 12 mm groß Manchester ? Der Anblick einer mit Maden bedeckten Wunde dürfte bei vielen Menschen eher Ekelgefühle auslösen, britische Diabetologen hingegen äußern sich in Diabetes Care (2007; 30: 370-371) ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

